# AMD will wachsen: 30-Milliarden-Dollar-Übernahme von Xilinx wird spekuliert



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. Oktober 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD will wachsen: 30-Milliarden-Dollar-Übernahme von Xilinx wird spekuliert*

						Laut des Wall Street Journals soll AMD eine Übernahme der Firma Xilinx vorbereiten. Dabei handelt es sich um den Erfinder von sogenannten Field-Programmable Gate Arrays (FPGAs). Durch die Übernahme könnte sich AMD in Zukunft wieder breiter aufstellen und vor allem im Bereich Deep Learning und Künstliche Intelligenz Fuß fassen. Der Deal soll dem Konzern stolze 30 Milliarden Dollar wert sein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD will wachsen: 30-Milliarden-Dollar-Übernahme von Xilinx wird spekuliert*


----------



## -ElCritico- (9. Oktober 2020)

Intel hat Altera übernommen und hat die Angebote mit ihren Atomprozessoren gepaart. Das war sehr schlecht für die Kunden, da die Stückpreise spürbar anzogen. Ich weiß nicht, was AMD vorhat, aber die Bereiche, wo man FPGAs einsetzt, erfordern eher einen sehr verbrauchsarmen RISC-Prozessor vom Typ ARM Cortex als einen beefed up x86-Angebot.


----------



## Basileukum (9. Oktober 2020)

Sollten die sich nicht Chipschmieden zulegen, um damit noch kostengünstiger ihre Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen?

Was für ein schwacher Sinn da 30 Milliarden für so einen Schrott in den Sand zu setzen. Ich faß es nicht, bei Nvidia kann man sagen, die bieten ihr Zeug viel zu teuer an und haben dadurch genug auf die Seite gelegt. Da kann man ja das Geld raushauen für "Deeplearning"  (schon der Ausdruck ist baurig mental abgewirtschafteter PRSchrott, entweder es lernt oder nicht, da gibt es kein "deep", "big", "great" etc.) Aber AMD hat doch noch massiv Schulden.

Das Elektroschrottkartell, mein Gott, Hauptsache "Visionen" aufrechterhalten. Weder die Robotik (nicht im fabrikalen sondern im weltlich-interaktiven Sinne) noch die künstliche Intelligenz sind Felder, in den man in den nächsten absehbaren Jahren viel Geld verdient werden kann. Es sind Visionen des mittelmäßigen Geistes, welche schon seit über einem 3/4 Jahrhundert Versprechungen einer neuen und modernen Welt leisten und diese nicht halten können.

Hauptsache Ressourcen verschwenden und sich gegenseitig keine Konkurrenz machen, aber dafür Hirnfürzlein fahren, EKELHAFT. Und ich darf die Inhaber und die von diesen gesteuerten CEOs mit meinem Geld durchfüttern. Bietet doch mal eure Produkte für die Hälfte des Preises an, und entwickelt umweltschonende Designs etc. Aber neee....


----------



## Bevier (9. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Sollten die sich nicht Chipschmieden zulegen, um damit noch kostengünstiger ihre Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen?
> 
> Was für ein schwacher Sinn da 30 Milliarden für so einen Schrott in den Sand zu setzen. Ich faß es nicht, bei Nvidia kann man sagen, die bieten ihr Zeug viel zu teuer an und haben dadurch genug auf die Seite gelegt. Da kann man ja das Geld raushauen für "Deeplearning"  (schon der Ausdruck ist baurig mental abgewirtschafteter PRSchrott, entweder es lernt oder nicht, da gibt es kein "deep", "big", "great" etc.) Aber AMD hat doch noch massiv Schulden.
> 
> ...


So Konkurrenz machen, wie z. B. sehr viel Geld in den selben Bereich investieren, in dem der größte Konkurrenz aktuell führend ist? Ja, das ist natürlich keinerlei Konkurrenz ^^
Weißt du, dein Kartell-Unsinn wird von Mal zu Mal lächerlicher, wenn man nicht so herzlich über dich lachen könnte, würd ich dich vermutlich einfach ignorieren, weil einfach keine Beachtung wert...

BtT: interessante Idee aber fast 2/3 des aktuellen Gegenwerts von AMD in ein anderes Unternehmen pumpen ist mMn etwas zu viel. Dagegen war Ati regelrecht ein Schnäppchen...


----------



## Gubert (9. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Sollten die sich nicht Chipschmieden zulegen, um damit noch kostengünstiger ihre Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen?
> 
> Was für ein schwacher Sinn da 30 Milliarden für so einen Schrott in den Sand zu setzen. Ich faß es nicht, bei Nvidia kann man sagen, die bieten ihr Zeug viel zu teuer an und haben dadurch genug auf die Seite gelegt. Da kann man ja das Geld raushauen für "Deeplearning"  (schon der Ausdruck ist baurig mental abgewirtschafteter PRSchrott, entweder es lernt oder nicht, da gibt es kein "deep", "big", "great" etc.) Aber AMD hat doch noch massiv Schulden.
> 
> ...



Der einzige Schwachsinn denn ich hier lese ist dein Post.
Erstens wird mit zusätzlichen Chipschmieden sicherlich nichts kostengünstiger. Es gibt genügend Lesematerial wohin die Entwicklungen gehen und was jeder einzelne Verkleinerungsschritt mehr kostet als der vorherige usw.
Wie toll das ganze funktioniert und wieviel Risiko da mit im Spiel ist sieht man ja aktuell bei Intel.

Und nur weil du dich nicht mit Firmen befasst hast bzw. sie Produkte herstellen die dir nicht nützlich erscheinen, oder du keine Ahnung von Betriebswirtschaft hast und die Bilanzen der Unternehmen über die du urteilst angeschaut hast, das alles als Elektroschrott abzustempeln und der Meinung zu sein " Und ich darf die Inhaber und die von diesen gesteuerten CEOs mit meinem Geld durchfüttern " dass du mit deinen 100€ die du mal ausgibst auch nur irgendwen durchfütterst, ja das is wirklich Schwachsinn.


----------



## Oberst Klink (9. Oktober 2020)

-ElCritico- schrieb:


> Intel hat Altera übernommen und hat die Angebote mit ihren Atomprozessoren gepaart. Das war sehr schlecht für die Kunden, da die Stückpreise spürbar anzogen. Ich weiß nicht, was AMD vorhat, aber die Bereiche, wo man FPGAs einsetzt, erfordern eher einen sehr verbrauchsarmen RISC-Prozessor vom Typ ARM Cortex als einen beefed up x86-Angebot.



FPGAs kann man für alles mögliche verwenden, Router, Mining, ich glaube selbst die G-Sync-Module von nVidia nutzen Xilinx-FPGAs. Mit dem Zukauf würde man sich ein weiteres Standbein schaffen und das Produktportfolio diversifizieren. Hat den Vorteil, dass man weniger anfällig ist.
Allerdings ist das auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert. AMD könnte sich an der Übernahme auch verheben. Die Übernahme von ATI damals ging fast schief, AMD wäre fast daran zerbrochen. Ist also ein Risiko. Allerdings hat man mit Zen3 und RDNA2 gute Produkte, hinzu kommt das Konsolengeschäft. AMD ist besser aufgestellt denn je. Ich meine das Risiko wäre vertretbar.


----------



## Eckism (9. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Und ich darf die Inhaber und die von diesen gesteuerten CEOs mit meinem Geld durchfüttern.


Mit ner Intel CPU und nVidia Grafikkarte regst Du Dich auf, das AMD "Dein" Geld verschwendet? 

Ich ahlte zwar auch nix von diesem DeepLearning und AI-Gedöns, aber die Firmen, die sich damit befassen haben da anscheinend mächtig Bock drauf und rüsten sich für die Zukunft.


----------



## Gubert (9. Oktober 2020)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> FPGAs kann man für alles mögliche verwenden, Router, Mining, ich glaube selbst die G-Sync-Module von nVidia nutzen Xilinx-FPGAs. Mit dem Zukauf würde man sich ein weiteres Standbein schaffen und das Produktportfolio diversifizieren. Hat den Vorteil, dass man weniger anfällig ist.
> Allerdings ist das auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert. AMD könnte sich an der Übernahme auch verheben. Die Übernahme von ATI damals ging fast schief, AMD wäre fast daran zerbrochen. Ist also ein Risiko. Allerdings hat man mit Zen3 und RDNA2 gute Produkte, hinzu kommt das Konsolengeschäft. AMD ist besser aufgestellt denn je. Ich meine das Risiko wäre vertretbar.



Risiko besteht natürlich. Allerdings sind gerade jetzt wohl die besten Zeiten für solche Aktionen. Sie werden eh den großteil mit Aktien zahlen. Die sind soviel Wert wie nie. Zusätzlich haben sie über die nächsten 3-5 Jahre gesichertes Einkommen mit den Konsolen, den neuen CPU & GPUs.
Wenn nicht jetzt, wann dann?
Der Vorsprung der Konkurrenz in diesem Bereich wird größer!


----------



## Two-Face (9. Oktober 2020)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Allerdings ist das auch ein zweischneidiges Schwert. AMD könnte sich an der Übernahme auch verheben. Die Übernahme von ATI damals ging fast schief, AMD wäre fast daran zerbrochen. Ist also ein Risiko.


Grundsätzlich hast du recht.
Aber die Gegebenheiten damals waren auch ein bissl anders. Die ATi-Übernahme kam damals zum denkbar schlechtesten Zeitpunkt.
Da brachte Intel grade den Core 2 raus, gegen den AMD nichts nennenswertes entgegenstemmen konnte.
Und man rechnete wohl nicht damit, wie mächtig der G80 von Nvidia werden würde, mit denen man ja quasi ab dann mitkonkurrierte. Sonst hätte man es sich womöglich tatsächlich nochmal überlegt, die Kanadier für mehr als 5,5 Mrd. $ zu übernehmen, mehr als der damalige Börsenwert. Die, um dem Übel die Krone aufzusetzen, mit dem R600 einen waschechten Flop in der Pipeline hatten...


----------



## gerX7a (9. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Sollten die sich nicht Chipschmieden zulegen, um damit noch kostengünstiger ihre Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen?



Der Zug ist schon lange abgefahren für AMD. Zu einer eigenen Fabrikation führt heute kein Weg mehr zurück, weil die notwendigen Aufwendungen heute viel zu groß sind, wenn man an der Spitze fertigen will. Selbst bei GloFo ist es schon fraglich, ob die jemals wieder an der Spitze mitfertigen werden.
Hinzu kommt, dass AMD entsprechendes KnowHow im letzten Jahrzehnt schon weitestgehend verloren haben dürfte, d. h. man würde auch personell bei Null anfgangen müssen und alles extern zukaufen/rekrutieren müssen.

Darüber hinaus sind die Überlegungen zu Xilinx schwer einzuschätzen. Das könnte auch nur ein von Analysten ausgehobenes Gerücht sein, die sich so etwas erhoffen.
a) AMD hat derzeit keine nennenswerten Kompetenzen im Bereich FPGA/AI, d. h. hier gibt es tatsächlich einen BlindSpot, der es wert wäre behoben/gefüllt zu werden.
b) Mit geschätzten 30 Mrd. US$ könnte sich AMD aber auch (derzeit) durchaus übernehmen. AMD hat jetzt gerade erst seinen Schulden abgebaut und soll jetzt rund das Vierfache seines Jahresumsatzes in Xilinx stecken?
c) Ein weiteres Problem ist natürlich, dass ihen die Zeit davonrennt. nVidia ist seit langem etabliert und auch in R&D ein Marktführer in dem Bereich, Intel bereitet gerade seinen großen Rundumschlag vor mit Xe, dem OneAPI und der komplett neuen Plattform, die sicherlich ein Erfolg werden wird und AMD hat in dieser Hinsicht bisher noch rein gar nichts anzubieten, außer ein paar Kompensationsversuche mit der alten Vega-Architektur, die in Summe wenig erfolgreich waren.

Schwer einzuschätzen ob das derzeit was werden wird. Wenn es so kommt, dann wird die Übernahme aber eh nicht vor Ende 2021 oder gar 2022 abgeschlossen werden. Abwegig sind diese Gedankengänge nicht, aber es ist derzeit unklar, ob das mehr als das ist und ob das überhaupt Überlegungen sind, die direkt auf AMD zurückzuführen sind oder ihnen eher nur unterstellt werden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (9. Oktober 2020)

gerX7a schrieb:


> b) Mit geschätzten 30 Mrd. US$ könnte sich AMD aber auch (derzeit) durchaus übernehmen. AMD hat jetzt gerade erst seinen Schulden abgebaut und soll jetzt rund das Vierfache seines Jahresumsatzes in Xilinx stecken?



Ich frag mich woher dieser Unsinn mit dem Schulden abgebaut immer herkommt? Offensichtlich sind die Leute inklusive dir, die keine Ahnung haben leider in der Mehrzahl oder ihr seit schlichtweg zu faul euch mal die Bilanz anzuschauen...
AMD hat keine Schulden abgebaut sondern sie haben Eigenkapital aufgebaut:








						AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES)  AKTIE Bilanz GuV | Umsatz und Gewinn | 863186
					

AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES)  Bilanz - hier erhalten Sie ausführliche Bilanzinformationen zur AMD (ADVANCED MICRO DEVICES)  Aktie. Alle Informationen zu Umsatz, Gewinn, Dividende und GuV.




					www.finanzen.net
				



Dadurch sind sie kreditwürdiger und sie können auch besser schlechte Kredite durch günstigere ersetzen.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (9. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Was für ein schwacher Sinn da 30 Milliarden für so einen Schrott in den Sand zu setzen.


Was genau soll Schrott sein?



> Aber AMD hat doch noch massiv Schulden.


Wie hoch sind die Schulden denn laut dir?



> Das Elektroschrottkartell, mein Gott, Hauptsache "Visionen" aufrechterhalten. Weder die Robotik (nicht im fabrikalen sondern im weltlich-interaktiven Sinne) noch die künstliche Intelligenz sind Felder, in den man in den nächsten absehbaren Jahren viel Geld verdient werden kann. Es sind Visionen des mittelmäßigen Geistes, welche schon seit über einem 3/4 Jahrhundert Versprechungen einer neuen und modernen Welt leisten und diese nicht halten können.
> 
> Hauptsache Ressourcen verschwenden und sich gegenseitig keine Konkurrenz machen, aber dafür Hirnfürzlein fahren, EKELHAFT. Und ich darf die Inhaber und die von diesen gesteuerten CEOs mit meinem Geld durchfüttern. Bietet doch mal eure Produkte für die Hälfte des Preises an, und entwickelt umweltschonende Designs etc. Aber neee....


Also das kann man nicht mehr ernst nehmen...


----------



## RtZk (9. Oktober 2020)

Da wird AMD einiges an Aktien abgeben müssen + eine Menge Schulden aufnehmen dürfen. Ich habe meine starken Zweifeln, dass es sich für ein so unwichtiges Unternehmen lohnt, da war der Kauf von ARM durch NVIDIA eine völlig andere Liga. 
Aber wir werden sehen was es ihnen bringt und ob es überhaupt mehr als ein Gerücht ist.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (9. Oktober 2020)

> Ich habe meine starken Zweifeln, dass es sich für ein so unwichtiges Unternehmen lohnt


Meinst du aber eh nicht ernst?


----------



## GTX780SLI (9. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Sollten die sich nicht Chipschmieden zulegen, um damit noch kostengünstiger ihre Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen?
> 
> Was für ein schwacher Sinn da 30 Milliarden für so einen Schrott in den Sand zu setzen. Ich faß es nicht, bei Nvidia kann man sagen, die bieten ihr Zeug viel zu teuer an und haben dadurch genug auf die Seite gelegt. Da kann man ja das Geld raushauen für "Deeplearning"  (schon der Ausdruck ist baurig mental abgewirtschafteter PRSchrott, entweder es lernt oder nicht, da gibt es kein "deep", "big", "great" etc.) Aber AMD hat doch noch massiv Schulden.
> 
> ...



Ich diagnostiziere: Völlige Selbstüberschätzung bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (9. Oktober 2020)

gerX7a schrieb:


> c) Ein weiteres Problem ist natürlich, dass ihen die Zeit davonrennt. nVidia ist seit langem etabliert und auch in R&D ein Marktführer in dem Bereich, Intel bereitet gerade seinen großen Rundumschlag vor mit Xe, dem OneAPI und der komplett neuen Plattform, die sicherlich ein Erfolg werden wird und AMD hat in dieser Hinsicht bisher noch rein gar nichts anzubieten, außer ein paar Kompensationsversuche mit der alten Vega-Architektur, die in Summe wenig erfolgreich waren.


nVidia mag beim Thema Compute ML Marktführer sein, aber für FPGAs ist das eher eine Randnotiz. Ja, die mächtigsten FPGAs kann man auch dazu missbrauchen um Bitcoins zu minen oder Matrizen zu multiplizieren, aber das ist eigentlich Verschwendung. FPGAs kommen in der Regel dort zum Einsatz, wo ein Mikrocontroller nicht mehr zackig genug ist, aber sich eine volle Customchipfertigung inklusive Belichtungsmasken und Fließbändern nicht lohnt - also z.B. Prototyping, Einzelstücke für die Forschung und Kleinserien. Auch in (militärisch) sicherheitskritischen Anwendungen wie Flight-Controllern setzt man häufig auf FPGAs, da es dort viel schwieriger ist Backdoors in die Chips zu schmuggeln.

Es gibt dann auch noch die Anwendung, dass man den FPGA immer darauf konfiguriert was man gerade haben will. Bessere Oszilloskope können so z.B. auch gleichzeitig zum Spectrum Analyzer werden, oder Digital-Signale in Echtzeit dekodieren.

Wenn man hingegen nur massig rechnen will, aber keine Echtzeitanforderung hat, lohnen sich FPGAs in der Regel nicht. Es ist fast immer effizienter und billiger einen Algorithmus auf einer CPU oder GPU in Software abzubilden, als dafür einen FPGA einzuspannen - für die ganze Flexibilität verliert man eben doch ein oder zwei Größenordnungen an Performance verglichen mit einem ASIC vergleichbarer Größe und Strukturbreite. Und beim bloßen Numbercrunching in riesigen Rechenzentren lohnt sich die Customchipfertigung eh...


----------



## Rollora (9. Oktober 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Mit ner Intel CPU und nVidia Grafikkarte regst Du Dich auf, das AMD "Dein" Geld verschwendet?
> 
> Ich ahlte zwar auch nix von diesem DeepLearning und AI-Gedöns, aber die Firmen, die sich damit befassen haben da anscheinend mächtig Bock drauf und rüsten sich für die Zukunft.


Halten kann man da on Was man will, ist aber die Zukunft


Basileukum schrieb:


> Sollten die sich nicht Chipschmieden zulegen, um damit noch kostengünstiger ihre Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen?
> 
> Was für ein schwacher Sinn da 30 Milliarden für so einen Schrott in den Sand zu setzen. Ich faß es nicht, bei Nvidia kann man sagen, die bieten ihr Zeug viel zu teuer an und haben dadurch genug auf die Seite gelegt. Da kann man ja das Geld raushauen für "Deeplearning"  (schon der Ausdruck ist baurig mental abgewirtschafteter PRSchrott, entweder es lernt oder nicht, da gibt es kein "deep", "big", "great" etc.) Aber AMD hat doch noch massiv Schulden.
> 
> ...


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich deinen Beitrag verstehe... ich habe selten sowas zusammenhangsloses gelesen


----------



## XXTREME (10. Oktober 2020)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Sollten die sich nicht Chipschmieden zulegen, um damit noch kostengünstiger ihre Produkte auf den Markt zu bringen?
> 
> Was für ein schwacher Sinn da 30 Milliarden für so einen Schrott in den Sand zu setzen. Ich faß es nicht, bei Nvidia kann man sagen, die bieten ihr Zeug viel zu teuer an und haben dadurch genug auf die Seite gelegt. Da kann man ja das Geld raushauen für "Deeplearning"  (schon der Ausdruck ist baurig mental abgewirtschafteter PRSchrott, entweder es lernt oder nicht, da gibt es kein "deep", "big", "great" etc.) Aber AMD hat doch noch massiv Schulden.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber dieser Post ist absoluter Gehirnschrott. Ich meine du schreibst ja öfters mal Kot aber dies hier ist beschämend.


RtZk schrieb:


> Da wird AMD einiges an Aktien abgeben müssen + eine Menge Schulden aufnehmen dürfen.* Ich habe meine starken Zweifeln, dass es sich für ein so unwichtiges Unternehmen lohnt*, da war der Kauf von ARM durch NVIDIA eine völlig andere Liga.
> Aber wir werden sehen was es ihnen bringt und ob es überhaupt mehr als ein Gerücht ist.


Autsch .


----------



## PCTom (10. Oktober 2020)

AMD und Übernahme, klingt für mich wie freier Fall . Die werden jetzt hoffentlich eher Profit aus der Übernahme schlagen können. 30MRD, wusste gar nicht das das Geschäft momentan so gut läuft. Andererseits muß AMD auf diesem Gebiet nachziehen.


----------



## RyzA (10. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe noch nie was von der Firma gehört. Aber Deep Learning und K.I. Forschung ist interessant und wohl für die Zukunft wichtig. Ich drücke AMD die Daumen dass das gut geht. 30 Milliarden Euro sind ja kein Pappenstiel.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Oktober 2020)

Für eine "feindliche" Übernahme sehe ich AMD nicht wirklich gerüstet. Eine freiwillige Fusion wäre was Anderes.
Edit: Der Laden macht mehr Gewinn als AMD bei weniger als dem halben Umsatz








						Xilinx - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				



Also die Marge stimmt


----------



## schmed (10. Oktober 2020)

Deep Learning und K.I.  braucht Amd um auch was gegen Nvidias   DLSS  (basiert ja auf Deep Learning + Tensor Cores)  und Intels AI GPGPU





						Intel Graphics Odyssey Pt. 1 – The AI GPGPU is a game changer – Coreteks
					






					coreteks.tech
				




zu haben.

Aktuell hat da Amd nix, deshalb wenn nicht jetzt wann dann?
Einfach neue Aktien Ausgeben und damit die Aktionäre von Xilinix bezahlen, kostet Amd dann fast nix, nur die Aktionäre verlieren da dann. Da jede Aktie weniger wert wird, da Die Neuen Aktien den Wert Verwässern. Eigentlich Genial Geld aus dem nichts für Amd zu lasten ihrer Aktionäre . https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kapitalerhöhung


----------



## gerX7a (10. Oktober 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich frag mich woher dieser Unsinn mit dem Schulden abgebaut immer herkommt? [...]



Tja, dann müssen sich die Finanzseiten, die AMD erst für das Jahr 2019 keine Nettoverschuldung mehr zuschreiben, offensichtlich alle irren. 

Und nicht minder interessant, wie AMD Schulden hätte vermeiden sollen, denn die haben seit Ende 2011 quasi durchgehend Verluste eingefahren und da sind sie bestenfalls erst ab 3Q17 rausgekommen, aber auch nur in kleinen Schritten.
Net Income 4Q11 - 2Q17 : ~ -3,1 Mrd. US$
Net Income 3Q17 - 2Q20 : ~ +1,0 Mrd. US$

Und davor sah es nicht besser aus. Sie haben haben ab Ende 2006 fast 8 Mrd. US$ Verluste eingefahren, dann hatten sie sich endlich entschlossen die Fabs abzustoßen und einen Teil ihrer Schulden zu überschreiben, haben dann in 4Q09 einmalig 1,18 Mrd. US$ Gewinn verbuchen können und daraufhin fiel das Net Income wieder schrittweise Richtung Nulllinie, bevor es dann ab 4Q11 nahezu durchgehend unter Null fiel, wie bereits oben zusammengerechnet. Insgesamt ist das über die letzten 15 Jahre gerechnet bei AMD immer noch eine deutlich negative Bilanz in den Büchern. (Konkret, von 4Q06 bis 2Q20, also heute, wurden hier insgesamt 7,69 Mrd. US$ Verlust verbucht, also Net Loss und nicht etwa Net Income.)


----------



## beastyboy79 (10. Oktober 2020)

gerX7a schrieb:


> Tja, dann müssen sich die Finanzseiten, die AMD erst für das Jahr 2019 keine Nettoverschuldung mehr zuschreiben, offensichtlich alle irren.
> 
> Und nicht minder interessant, wie AMD Schulden hätte vermeiden sollen, denn die haben seit Ende 2011 quasi durchgehend Verluste eingefahren und da sind sie bestenfalls erst ab 3Q17 rausgekommen, aber auch nur in kleinen Schritten.
> Net Income 4Q11 - 2Q17 : ~ -3,1 Mrd. US$
> ...



Damals hatten wir auch noch nen Kaiser. Guck auf die verlinkte Seite.

2013 Gesamtverbindlichkeiten ~3,8Mrd $  -> 2019 ~3,2 Mrd$
2013 Eigenkapital ~544Mio$ -> 2019 2,8Mrd$  Eigenkapital massiv erhöht, Verbindlichkeiten geringfügig vermindert. Da steht in der Bilanz nix von "AMD ist schuldenfrei". Kein Unternehmen ist schuldenfrei. Selbst Apple hat Schulden trotz riesigen Barreserven. 
Die Schulden pro Aktie sind zurück gegangen von 3:1 auf 0,72:1 . Liegt aber auch am stetig steigenden Kurswert.


Alles vor 2011 ist doch kalter Kaffee.


----------



## gerX7a (10. Oktober 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> nVidia mag beim Thema Compute ML Marktführer sein [...]



Wenn das Gerücht zutrifft, dann geht es AMD hier bei Xilinx primär nicht um FPGAs, sondern um AI/ML, denn Xilinx hat schon vor einiger Zeit begonnen sein Geschäftsfeld in diesen Bereich auszudehnen. Hier verheiratete man mit der noch recht neuen _Versal_-Serie beide Produktfelder und bspw. die _AI Core Series_ ist ein Kombiprodukt, das spezifisch auf AI ausgelegt ist.



beastyboy79 schrieb:


> Damals hatten wir auch noch nen Kaiser. [...]



Na das war dann wohl eine glatte 6 in Geschichte.
Darüber hinaus ... und? Ändert nichts an den Fakten und bspw. den von mir zuvor zitierten Zahlen. Ich weiß dass Fans gerne die Geschichte umschreiben, richtiger wirds dadurch aber dennoch nicht. Aktuell:
AMD
Eigenkapital ~ 2,8 Mrd. US$
Anteil an 30 Mrd. US$ (Xilinx): 9,3 %
nVidia
Eigenkapital ~ 12,2 Mrd. US$
Anteil an 40 Mrd. US$ (ARM): 30,5 %

Zurück zum Ausgangspunkt der Diskussion eines möglichen "Verhebens" ... wer von den beiden wird da wohl potentiell eher in Schwierigkeiten kommen?  Insbesondere auch, wenn man die zukünftige Entwicklung in die Betrachtung miteinbezieht. AMD wird dieses Jahr mit um die 1,1 Mrd. US$ Net Income abschließen (_für sie zweifellos ein großer Erfolg_), nVidia dagegen mit um die 3,6 Mrd. US$ Net Income.

Und wenn du schon  cherry-picken und "_Alles vor 2011 ist doch kalter Kaffee_" annehmen willst, bleibt die Bilanz dennoch immer noch deutlich negativ mit 1,4 Mrd. US$ Net Loss bis heute.

(_Nur zum Vergleich Intel: Eigenkapital ~ 77,5 Mrd. US$_)


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Oktober 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Wenn man hingegen nur massig rechnen will, aber keine Echtzeitanforderung hat, lohnen sich FPGAs in der Regel nicht. Es ist fast immer effizienter und billiger einen Algorithmus auf einer CPU oder GPU in Software abzubilden, als dafür einen FPGA einzuspannen - für die ganze Flexibilität verliert man eben doch ein oder zwei Größenordnungen an Performance verglichen mit einem ASIC vergleichbarer Größe und Strukturbreite. Und beim bloßen Numbercrunching in riesigen Rechenzentren lohnt sich die Customchipfertigung eh...



Google und Amazon haben mittlerweile recht ansehnliche FPGA-Kontingente in ihren Rechenzentren am laufen. Vielleicht lautet der Gedankengang bei AMD also:
"Kunden, die unsere Prozessoren kauften auch A. Wir haben aber keinerlei Ahnung von A. Also sollten wir den zweitgrößten, entsprechen teuren Anbieter für A aufkaufen, auch wenn daraus keinerlei Synergien resultieren, damit wir künftig beides aus einer Hand anbieten können."
Totsicherer Plan. So etwas ist noch nie schief gegangen, erst recht nicht bei AMD.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (10. Oktober 2020)

FPGA-Chiplets!


----------



## Mephisto_xD (10. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Google und Amazon haben mittlerweile recht ansehnliche FPGA-Kontingente in ihren Rechenzentren am laufen. Vielleicht lautet der Gedankengang bei AMD also:
> "Kunden, die unsere Prozessoren kauften auch A. Wir haben aber keinerlei Ahnung von A. Also sollten wir den zweitgrößten, entsprechen teuren Anbieter für A aufkaufen, auch wenn daraus keinerlei Synergien resultieren, damit wir künftig beides aus einer Hand anbieten können."
> Totsicherer Plan. So etwas ist noch nie schief gegangen, erst recht nicht bei AMD.


Naja, potentielle Synergien gäbs da schon. FPGAs kommen ja meist nicht allein daher, sondern mit diversen Mikrocontrollern und meist eben auch einer CPU für die eher sequentielle Datenverarbeitung.

Ein FPGA, der per Infinity Fabric direkt an den IO Die eines Zen Prozessors angebunden ist wäre sicher ein Renner, und vor allem etwas was Intel mangels vergleichbarer Schnittstelle nicht anbieten könnte. So könnte man "Beschleunigerkarten" ohne die nervige Latenz von PCIe realisieren, da sähe ich schon Marktpotential.

Trotzdem halte ich den Kauf für zu ambitioniert. Es ist ja noch nicht wirklich lange her, da war Xilinx noch mehr wert als AMD


----------



## SKPC (10. Oktober 2020)

Naja ein ambitionierter Kauf kann ja auch recht gut sein. TESLA hat ja auch Grohmann Automation übernommen, als sie kurz vor der Insolvenz waren und heute ist Tesla das Automobilunternehmen mit dem höchsten Marktwert. Aber diese Technik könnte ja auch was für E. Musk sein und wir lesen bald die Überschrift "TESLA übernimmt AMD und Xilinx"...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Oktober 2020)

Tesla hat mit externen Risikokapital eine im Verhältnis zur eigenen Marktkapitalisierung kleine Firma gekauft um seinen eigenen Produkten direkt zuzuarbeiten. Das wäre für AMD z.B die Akquisition von AsMedia um die Chipsätze endlich ganz in eigener Hand zu haben.


----------



## beastyboy79 (11. Oktober 2020)

gerX7a schrieb:


> Na das war dann wohl eine glatte 6 in Geschichte.


Hatten wir keinen Kaiser, damals?



> Darüber hinaus ... und? Ändert nichts an den Fakten und bspw. den von mir zuvor zitierten Zahlen. Ich weiß dass Fans gerne die Geschichte umschreiben, richtiger wirds dadurch aber dennoch nicht. Aktuell:
> AMD
> Eigenkapital ~ 2,8 Mrd. US$
> Anteil an 30 Mrd. US$ (Xilinx): 9,3 %
> ...



Wer schrieb was von Geschichte umschreiben, es ging um Schuldenabbau, was ja definitiv nicht geschehen ist laut dem Beitrag von @Bärenmarke. Weil es keinen Sinn macht, vermutlich steuerbegünstigend (ich weiß es nicht).

Du weißt ja anscheinend auch nicht, wie solch eine Übernahme refinanziert werden könnte. Zumal das Thema auch nur rein spekulativ ist.
Zudem schrieb ich ebenfalls nichts zur Übernahme und das es unkritisch wäre so ein riesen Unternehmen zu kaufen.
Wie gesagt, es ging nur um den sogenannten Schuldenabbau.

Schönen Sonntag dann


----------



## CoLuxe (11. Oktober 2020)

SKPC schrieb:


> Naja ein ambitionierter Kauf kann ja auch recht gut sein. TESLA hat ja auch Grohmann Automation übernommen, als sie kurz vor der Insolvenz waren und heute ist Tesla das Automobilunternehmen mit dem höchsten Marktwert. Aber diese Technik könnte ja auch was für E. Musk sein und wir lesen bald die Überschrift "TESLA übernimmt AMD und Xilinx"...


Grohmann hat als Maschinenbauer und Automobilzulieferer für Tesla einen unmittelbaren Nutzen.
AMD als x86 Chip Hersteller eher weniger. Oder bin ich falsch informiert und es stecken in einem Tesla x86 Chips?


----------



## Bärenmarke (11. Oktober 2020)

*@beastyboy79 *

Danke für deinen Post, ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, wenn es doch Leute hier gibt, die sich auskennen. 



gerX7a schrieb:


> Tja, dann müssen sich die Finanzseiten, die AMD erst für das Jahr 2019 keine Nettoverschuldung mehr zuschreiben, offensichtlich alle irren.



Hast du dir die Finanzseite überhaupt angeschaut? Aber offensichtlich stellst du dich gerne öffentlich bloß, mir wäre  das doch zu peinlich...



gerX7a schrieb:


> Und nicht minder interessant, wie AMD Schulden hätte vermeiden sollen, denn die haben seit Ende 2011 quasi durchgehend Verluste eingefahren und da sind sie bestenfalls erst ab 3Q17 rausgekommen, aber auch nur in kleinen Schritten.
> Net Income 4Q11 - 2Q17 : ~ -3,1 Mrd. US$
> Net Income 3Q17 - 2Q20 : ~ +1,0 Mrd. US$



Was du hier schreibst trägt zum einen zur aktuellen Situation nichts bei, zumal mein Beitrag klar darstellt, dass du in deinem ersten Beitrag unfug erzählt hast.
Zum einen zählt die aktuelle Bilanz und nicht die Bilanz von vor 10 Jahren, weil da eventuell noch Konzernbereiche bilanziert werden, die mittlerweile gar nicht mehr existieren, da veräußert. Z.B. Glofo
Des Weiteren scheinst du auch keine Ahnung zu haben, wie sich ein Verlust auswirkt... Verluste verbrauchen nämlich das Eigenkapital in der Bilanz und dies war bei AMD fast aufgebraucht bzw. bilanziell sogar schon leicht negativ. Ist das Eigenkapital aufgebraucht, dann ist in der Regel Schicht im Schacht.
Deswegen hat AMD auch keine Schulden abgebaut - was totaler Quatsch wäre - sondern Eigenkapital aufgebaut, um dadurch wieder ein gesundes Verhältnis von EK und FK zu haben und nichts anderes ist passiert.


----------



## beastyboy79 (11. Oktober 2020)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> *@beastyboy79 *
> 
> Danke für deinen Post, ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, wenn es doch Leute hier gibt, die sich auskennen.
> 
> ...



Der einzig richtige Schritt in meinen Augen. Falls die Zinsen für Fremdkapital steigen, gibt es im S&P500 genug "Wackelkandidaten", die dann ne heftige Bauchlandung machen. siehe hier: klick.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Oktober 2020)

Mephisto_xD schrieb:


> Naja, potentielle Synergien gäbs da schon. FPGAs kommen ja meist nicht allein daher, sondern mit diversen Mikrocontrollern und meist eben auch einer CPU für die eher sequentielle Datenverarbeitung.
> 
> Ein FPGA, der per Infinity Fabric direkt an den IO Die eines Zen Prozessors angebunden ist wäre sicher ein Renner, und vor allem etwas was Intel mangels vergleichbarer Schnittstelle nicht anbieten könnte. So könnte man "Beschleunigerkarten" ohne die nervige Latenz von PCIe realisieren, da sähe ich schon Marktpotential.
> 
> Trotzdem halte ich den Kauf für zu ambitioniert. Es ist ja noch nicht wirklich lange her, da war Xilinx noch mehr wert als AMD



Intel hat seit mindestens zwei Jahren x86-FPGA-Hybrid-Designs im (OEM-)Angebot. (Xeon SP Gold "-P") So groß ist der Unterschied zwischen der ersten IF-Generation und UPI auch nicht, dass das nicht möglich wäre und Altera hat meiner Erinnerung nach schon vorher QPI unterstützt (Xilinx auch). Ich glaube auch mal gehört zu haben, dass die interne Kommunikation der aktuellen Stratix mit dem Fabric von Skylake X verwandt ist, was noch eine noch engere Integration erlauben würde – wenn sich jemand findet, der dafür zahlt. Bislang scheint die Nachfrage aber nicht rekordverdächtig zu sein. Warum sollte sich auch ein FPGA-Nutzer für x86-Kompatibilität interessieren? Für schnellen Durchsatz und grundlegende Funktionen sind die angebotenen ARM-Lösungen meist die bessere Wahl und für komplexe Sachen möchte man eben in der Regel eine selbst definierte Schaltung nutzen, sonst bräuchte man kein FPGA. Die Überlappung aus "braucht x86", "braucht FPGA", "kommt mit der Leistung der aktuellen Xeon-FPGAs nicht aus" und "hat einen höheren Datendurchsatz als PCI-E 4.0 befriedigen kann", dürfte keine Aufträge zweistelliger Milliardenhöhe übrig lassen.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (12. Oktober 2020)

Wäre eine FPGA-Recheneinheit in einer GPU nicht ideal für Videocodecs?
So könnte man doch neue Codecs per Treiber/Software/Microcode nachrüsten?

Wie würde das zb. bei AV1 da mit der Effizienz aussehen?


----------



## Olstyle (12. Oktober 2020)

Cool für den User, viel zu teuer für den Hersteller. Die Video-Einheiten nehmen aktuell kaum Platz weg weil sie als sehr spezialisiertes Asic ausgeführt sind. Wenn man stattdessen einen FPGA Teil verbaut ist die Video-Einheit plötzlich mit das Größte am Chip.
Dagegen ist die Umsetzung als Shader-Code noch lohnenswerter (würde früher auch öfter gemacht).


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (13. Oktober 2020)

Nicht zu vergessen, dass "Hält ewig" aus Herstellersicht eher ein Nachteil ist und niemand GPUs gezielt nach ihren Videofähigkeiten kauft. Auch keine Multimedia-Nuzter, für die das wichtig wäre. Mit einem Decode-FPGA könnte man also nicht erfolgreich werben, würde die Produktion verteuern und am Ende auch noch den künftigen Absatz schmälern. Aber ja, helfen könnte es.


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Google und Amazon haben mittlerweile recht ansehnliche FPGA-Kontingente in ihren Rechenzentren am laufen. Vielleicht lautet der Gedankengang bei AMD also:
> "Kunden, die unsere Prozessoren kauften auch A. Wir haben aber keinerlei Ahnung von A. Also sollten wir den zweitgrößten, entsprechen teuren Anbieter für A aufkaufen, auch wenn daraus keinerlei Synergien resultieren, damit wir künftig beides aus einer Hand anbieten können."
> Totsicherer Plan. So etwas ist noch nie schief gegangen, erst recht nicht bei AMD.



Wieso immer ausschließlich bei AMD so negativ? Verwandt mit Volker von CB?
Was du da von dir gibst ist ziemlicher Quatsch, zum einen ist Xilinx kein Unternehmen was miese macht, sondern gute Gewinne und ich sehe nicht wieso sich das ändern sollte? Ansonsten darfst du hier gerne die Punkte anführen.
Durch die höheren Gewinne hat AMD auch wieder mehr Geld für F/E zur Verfügung und kann konkurenzfähiger bleiben und da intel ja auch FPGAs mit ihren CPUs verschmelzt kann dies je nach Anwendungsfeld nicht schlecht sein. Vor allem im Bereich Security kann ich mir das gut vorstellen, dass sie dort vermehrt zum Einsatz kommen.
Von daher jenachdem wie die Finanzierung ausfällt ist das per se kein schlechter Deal.


----------



## Olstyle (16. Oktober 2020)

Ich wüsste nicht dass ATI vor der Übernahme Verluste eingefahren hat. Ganz im Gegenteil, mit den X1900ern war man gerade wieder oben auf.
Dann kam die HD2900XT bzw. die 8800GTX und alles ward anders.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Oktober 2020)

Die 2900XT war nur ein kurzer Reinfall, danach hat ATI beziehungsweise dann eben die AMD-Grafikkartensparte Gewinn macht. Das war keine Belastung für AMD, sondern die Lebensader während Phenom I und später wieder bei Bulldozer. Aber die Belastungen der für die ATI-Übernahme aufgenommenen Schulden haben zu katastrophalen Einschnitten geführt und Synergieeffekte zwischen beiden Firmenteilen haben sich erst sehr viel später herauskristallisiert. Bei Xilinx ist zwar immerhin nicht zu befürchten, dass man sich die eigene Basis entzieht sowie damals im Chipsatz-Markt.* Aber es ist umgekehrt eben auch nicht zu erwarten, dass die Kombination aus AMD von Xilinx kurzfristig irgendwelche Produkte hervorbringen könnte, die über die Summe eines unabhängigen AMD und eines unabhängigen Xilinx hinausgehen oder Kosten einsparen könnten. Der Gesamtkonzern müsste aber irgendwie die Schulden bedienen – 30 Milliarden entsprechen den gemeinsamen Umsätzen von drei Jahren und den gemeinsamen operativen Gewinnen von zwei Jahrzehnten. Das würde AMD auf lange Sicht extrem belasten und keinen finanziellen Spielraum für andere Projekte mehr lassen, ähnlich wie damals nach der ATI-Übernahme.

Wenn man gar keine andere Investitionsidee hat, kann man so etwas natürlich auch machen, aber wo sind AMDs CPU im Low-Cost- und Ultra-Mobile-Markt? Wo sind die GPGPU-Architekturen? HPC-Interconnects? Es gibt so viele Märkte, die direkten Bezug zu den bestehenden Produkten haben und in denen man bestehendes Know-How gewinnbringend einsetzen könnte, wenn man die Möglichkeit zu weiteren Investitionen hat. Stattdessen das fünffache des Eigenkapitals in eine Produktsparte zu investieren, zu der man weniger praktischen Bezug hat als beispielsweise Apple, Google oder Samsung, würde ich als fragwürdig bezeichnen. Wenn man sich in so eine Richtung erweitern möchte und keine riesige Liquiditätsreserve hat, dann schließt man wenn dann eine Partnerschaft. Damit steigen zwar nicht die Erfolgschancen, aber man bleibt bei einem Fehlschlag nicht auf einem Berg Schulden sitzen.


*Für die, die damals noch nicht dabei waren: ATIs Chipsatzsparte hatte am ehesten mit IGP-Modellen für Intel-Plattformen Erfolg. Die Intel eigenen Grafiklösungen waren damals bestenfalls für Office-Betrieb geeignet, wurden aber zum Teil schon für Multimedia zum Problem und Nvidia bot lange Zeit gar nichts auf diesem Markt an. Umgekehrt war Nvidia der absolut dominierende Anbieter über alle AMD-Plattformen hinweg. Von OEM-PCs mit Onboard-Grafik über High-End-Gaming-Systeme bis hin zu Optereon-Servern kam die beste und beliebteste, in letzterem Fall sogar die einzige aktuelle Technik von Nvidia. Nach dem Kauf von ATI durch AMD hat Nvidia aus naheliegenden Gründen sämtliche Weiterentwicklungen eingestellt, den Servermarkt (in dem Langzeitsupport wichtig ist, aber offensichtlich nicht mehr garantiert werden konnte und sollte) praktisch abgewickelt und umgekehrt stoppte AMD die Weiterentwicklung von Lösungen aus jetzt eigenem Hause. Zwar nicht über Nacht, aber binnen weniger Monate war die ex-ATI-Chipsatzsparte 80 Prozent ihres Absatzmarktes los, Opterons standen ohne Unterbau mit aktuellen Schnittstellen dar und Athlon 64/X2, später Phenom, verloren für einige Zeit den Feature-Anschluss zu Intel, bis die Entwicklung unter AMD-Herrschaft neu ausgerichtet und angeschoben war. AMD inklusive ATI hatte also nicht nur die große Schuldenlast der Übernahme zu schultern, sondern verfügte auch über spürbar weniger Einnahmen, als sie AMD und ATI bei andauernder Parallelexistenz erzielt hätten. Das die 2900XT nicht so gut wie erwartet, die GF8 dafür ein umso größerer Glücksgriff wurden und Phenom I genauso schieflief, waren natürlich genauso harte Schläge, aber einen gewichtigen Teil der Krise hatte sich AMD auch selbst eingebrockt. Die Folgen sind Geschichte: Fortschreitender Fertigungsrückstand wegen mangelnder Investition, später zusätzliche Kosten mangels eigener Fabs, Verkauf von Embedded-, Low-Power- und Flash-Sparten kurz vor dem Durchbruch von SSDs und der Netbook-Mania, Schrumpfung der Entwicklungsteams bis es nur noch möglich war, an einem CPU-Design auf Basis einer Architektur zu arbeiten – selbst wenn allen klar war, dass die Architektur nicht sonderlich gut und mit einem Design plus Altlasten kaum ein Geschäft zu machen ist, etc. . Die Belastungen waren so groß, dass die ursprünglich angestrebte und tatsächlich sinnvolle Kombination von CPU- und GPU-Techniken ("the future is fusion") erst fertiggestellt wurde, nachdem bei der Konkurrenz die IGP bereits den Cache mit den Rechenkernen teilte.


----------



## SKPC (24. Oktober 2020)

CoLuxe schrieb:


> Grohmann hat als Maschinenbauer und Automobilzulieferer für Tesla einen unmittelbaren Nutzen.
> AMD als x86 Chip Hersteller eher weniger. Oder bin ich falsch informiert und es stecken in einem Tesla x86 Chips?


2017 gab es zumindest Gerüchte, dass Tesla auf Intel fürs Infotainmentsystem wechseln wollte. Von Intel sind mir nur x86 Chips bekannt und keine ARM Chips...


----------



## HairforceOne (27. Oktober 2020)

Mal so zur Info:
AMD und Xilinx haben soeben bekannt gegeben, dass der Deal "scharf" ist.

AMD übernimmt Xilinx für 35 Mrd. $. 








						AMD to Acquire Xilinx, Creating the Industry’s High Performance Computing Leader
					

Browse AMD’s company-wide and financial press releases.




					ir.amd.com


----------



## Technologie_Texter (27. Oktober 2020)

Sehr kluge Entscheidung von AMD!


----------



## Don-71 (27. Oktober 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Google und Amazon haben mittlerweile recht ansehnliche FPGA-Kontingente in ihren Rechenzentren am laufen. Vielleicht lautet der Gedankengang bei AMD also:
> "Kunden, die unsere Prozessoren kauften auch A. Wir haben aber keinerlei Ahnung von A. Also sollten wir den zweitgrößten, entsprechen teuren Anbieter für A aufkaufen, auch wenn daraus keinerlei Synergien resultieren, damit wir künftig beides aus einer Hand anbieten können."
> Totsicherer Plan. So etwas ist noch nie schief gegangen, erst recht nicht bei AMD.


Sehen die Jungs und Mädels von AMD halt komplett anders!



> The acquisition brings together two industry leaders with complementary product portfolios and customers. AMD will offer the industry's strongest portfolio of high performance processor technologies, combining CPUs, GPUs, FPGAs, Adaptive SoCs and deep software expertise to enable leadership computing platforms for cloud, edge and end devices. Together, the combined company will capitalize on opportunities spanning some of the industry's most important growth segments from the data center to gaming, PCs, communications, automotive, industrial, aerospace and defense.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Oktober 2020)

Eigentlich schreiben sie genau das was Torsten geschrieben hatte:








						complementary
					

1. useful or attractive together:  2. (of colours) producing black or white…




					dictionary.cambridge.org


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (28. Oktober 2020)

Eben. 
Der einzige Unterschied zu meiner Einschätzung ist, dass AMD Xilinx nicht gegen (zu leihendes) Geld aufgekauft hat, sondern das beide Unternehmen gegen Abgabe von einem Drittel der eigenen Firma an die Xilinx-Aktionäre miteinander fusionieren. Damit sind zwar für mich weiterhin keine nenneswerten Vorteile ersichtlich, aber es entfallen die bedenklichen Zusatzbelastungen eines Kaufs aufs Pump, wie damals bei ATI.

Für alles weitere verweise ich auf den Thread zur Fusion:





						AMD übernimmt Xilinx für 35 Milliarden US-Dollar
					

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu AMD übernimmt Xilinx für 35 Milliarden US-Dollar 	 						AMD übernimmt Xilinx für 35 Milliarden US-Dollar und stellt sich so branchennah breiter auf. Man hofft auf den Markt mit FPGAs, der gerade in Datacentern und Industrieanwendungen auch ansprechende Margen...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------

